# Is June too soon to travel?



## PamfromTx (Mar 23, 2021)

We are invited to a high school graduation party (only immediate family members).  Hubby and I are not sure if it is a good idea due to the pandemic.  One of my babies is graduating.  He is my g-nephew, Gilbert.  He received a nice scholarship to attend a university near Fort Worth/Dallas.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

I have no idea but there sure seem to be a lot of people out and about.
Have you been vaccinated?  Supposedly that makes a difference.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes, we are vaccinated.  Quarantined for a year.


----------



## Jules (Mar 23, 2021)

Is it that important to travel for a party?  If you’re questioning it now, you may not be comfortable.  There’s always later.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

I should think that by June you're good to go. God knows I've been waiting for the coast to clear.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 23, 2021)

By June, this pandemic should look much better.  If the news is correct, the vaccines should be widely available by May, and Most "responsible" people should be vaccinated by then, or shortly after.  It will probably still be necessary to wear a mask in a public setting, but so long as people exercise some basic caution, the risk should be fairly low.

The "unknown" risk may be these new variants that are showing up in some places....however, it seems that if you are vaccinated, that risk, also, is less.  Airline travel seems to be improving, as the airlines/airports are following the necessary precautions.  If you are traveling by car, there shouldn't be any problem so long as you chose your stops for food, etc., carefully.  If you plan to stay in a hotel/motel, it might be wise to carry some spray disinfectant, and give the room a good "dusting" as soon as you check in.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

Have you been vaccinated, Pam?  I feel safe to travel since I've received both shots. But I'm avoiding crowded places, etc. and wear a mask when I'm supposed to.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

If you're driving, why not defer your decision until a few weeks before the event?


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2021)

Two weeks after the second shot, don't know the time after the J&J shot. I'll be good to go on April 13.


----------



## funsearcher! (Mar 25, 2021)

I am fully vaccinated and plan to drive 3 hours to attend a very small family wedding on June 1st. All will still wear masks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2021)

If it was important to Gilbert I would go and take as many reasonable precautions as possible.

If it wasn't important for me to be there I would send Gilbert a big check in a small card and stay home.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2021)

My doctor has said I could travel in June as there will be more vaccinated people by then.  I wanted to travel in April and she said I should not.  But I can not travel in June, so I have not decided what to do.  I want to see my daughter and family in Texas, but should I risk it?  I do not know.

Plus New Mexico is still closed and we have to travel through it.  Don’t want to get stuck there, don’t really understand the rules.   So hard to make these decisions.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Have you been vaccinated, Pam?  I feel safe to travel since I've received both shots. But I'm avoiding crowded places, etc. and wear a mask when I'm supposed to.


Of course, I've been vaccinated.  I wouldn't even think of going if I wasn't.  Doctor told me to wear a mask at all times and to distance myself.  We haven't decided just yet if we will travel in June.  It's up in the air ~ again.


----------



## jujube (Mar 25, 2021)

We're taking off in a few days for a trip to the Virginia area.  Not visiting relatives, just wander around Williamsburg, maybe, and visit a few battlefields, drive through the mountains.  I desperately need to go somewhere.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2021)

jujube said:


> We're taking off in a few days for a trip to the Virginia area.  Not visiting relatives, just wander around Williamsburg, maybe, and visit a few battlefields, drive through the mountains.  I desperately need to go somewhere.


Most of us are desperate to go somewhere anywhere, except, you know, heaven or hell, not terribly desperate, or in a hurry, to go to either of these to places.  . The grave can wait till I have seen my daughter one more time.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 25, 2021)

Is June too soon to travel? I don’t know I will ask her


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Is June too soon to travel? I don’t know I will ask her


*rolling my eyes*


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> *rolling my eyes*


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156616


Fantastic love it


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 26, 2021)

Go. You’ve been vaccinated. Go.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Go. You’ve been vaccinated. Go.


Thank you, @CarolfromTX


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

The vaccination is not a free pass although it is a good defense.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 26, 2021)

That baby is ADORABLE!!!!!
and you are so pretty!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 26, 2021)

SetWave said:


> The vaccination is not a free pass although it is a good defense.


It does give you a false sense of security


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2021)

SetWave said:


> The vaccination is not a free pass although it is a good defense.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> That baby is ADORABLE!!!!!
> and you are so pretty!


Thank you, @Gaer    That baby is now 18 years old.   I love him so.  He's a good kid; very responsible and kind hearted.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2021)

Playing baseball; final year he and his brother will play high school sports ~ together.  He's on the right.


----------

